# 2001 maxima overheating



## ike1 (Jan 22, 2005)

dealer replaced the thermostat ,thought that would solve the problem next day overheating again now they say radiator is clogged and the cant seem to get it out say i need a new radiator 560$ any comments


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Buy one from a junkyard... MUCH cheaper.
www.car-part.com


----------



## ike1 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Will a coolant flush work*

Dealer says temperaturu on top hose from radiator 145deg and temp from the bottom hose is 85 deg so he is saying there is a major block in the radiator and said most probably coolant flush is not gonna work but i was thinking what the hell try a coolant flush and test it if it works fine i save some money if not i gotta pay for the coolant flush too what do you think
Thanks in advance


----------



## ike1 (Jan 22, 2005)

*01 maxima overheating*

Dealer says temperaturu on top hose from radiator 145deg and temp from the bottom hose is 85 deg so he is saying there is a major block in the radiator and said most probably coolant flush is not gonna work but i was thinking what the hell try a coolant flush and test it if it works fine i save some money if not i gotta pay for the coolant flush too what do you think
Thanks in advance


----------



## cleaver (May 28, 2005)

ike1 said:


> dealer replaced the thermostat ,thought that would solve the problem next day overheating again now they say radiator is clogged and the cant seem to get it out say i need a new radiator 560$ any comments


This may sound far fetched but try a new catalytic converter. If you don't believe me, disconnect the bottom hose and run water from the top of your radiator. If water flows, its likely that your problem is not in your radiator and you should look elsewhere. Had similar problem on another vehicle and tried everything from radiator to thermostat to sending unit. Problem turned out to be the catalytic converter.


----------

